# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته و دانشگاه

## erfanblur00

با سلام دوستان
رشته آموزش زبان با دبیری زبان چه فرقی داره ؟ آیا من میتونم توی دانشگاه امام خمینی رشته مترجمی یا آموزش زبان بخونم بعد وقتی ک مدرکمو گرفتم برم توی مدارس تدریس کنم؟ یا نه فقط باید دانشگا فرهنگیان باشع؟
( با اینکه کنکور 97 هستم میپرسمااا )

با تچکر

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام.خب دوست عزیز آخه اینجا ایرانه وهر روز یه قانون تصویب میشه خدا میدونه که ببینم تا وقتی که شما درستون تموم بشه این روزگار چن تا چرخ بخوره ...فعلا هم که دفترچه کنکور96اومده ....موفق باشید

----------


## somi

> با سلام دوستان
> رشته آموزش زبان با دبیری زبان چه فرقی داره ؟ آیا من میتونم توی دانشگاه امام خمینی رشته مترجمی یا آموزش زبان بخونم بعد وقتی ک مدرکمو گرفتم برم توی مدارس تدریس کنم؟ یا نه فقط باید دانشگا فرهنگیان باشع؟
> ( با اینکه کنکور 97 هستم میپرسمااا )
> 
> با تچکر


ن نمیتونی اونجوری باید آزمون  استخدامی چیزی شرکت کنی دبیری تضمینیه ولی اونیکی ازمون داره

----------


## erfanblur00

> ن نمیتونی اونجوری باید آزمون  استخدامی چیزی شرکت کنی دبیری تضمینیه ولی اونیکی ازمون داره


*بنظرتون کدومش بهتره؟ 
من بیشتر دوس دارم ک برم دانشگاه امام خمینی !! حالا نمیدونم کدوم راه بهتره ...*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfanblur00


بنظرتون کدومش بهتره؟ 
من بیشتر دوس دارم ک برم دانشگاه امام خمینی !! حالا نمیدونم کدوم راه بهتره ...


سلام...دوست عزیز بنظر من دبیری زبان بهتره هم دوره تحصیل حقوق میدن هم استخدامی تضمینی...*

----------


## حجت کمالی

سلام من دانشجومعلمان ورودی 91 دانشگاه فرهنگیان بودم و پارسال فارغ التحصیل شدم در ابتدا رشته ی ما دبیری علوم اجتماعی بود ولی بعدا بنابر بخشنامه وزارت علوم و تحقیقات عنوان رشته را به آموزش علوم اجتماعی تغییر دادند 
فرق دبیری با آموزش در سرفصل ها و واحدها می باشد و بجز آن فرق خاصی را ندارد
و اینکه عنوان رشته آموزش باشه بهتره چون بروزتر می باشد .
اگه سوالی داشتین میتونید از وب ما به ادرس يار فرهنگي بپرسید.
موفق باشید

----------

